# Selling items through a hatch...



## Bronco Lane (20 May 2020)

I had to visit a Motor Factors yesterday. I had phoned them in advance with what I wanted, a car battery.

When I called I had to queue inside a very small shop with other people.

It would have been great if this outlet had a hatch window where I could have queued on the outside (a bit like Teddy's ice cream) to collect the item that I had ordered than have to queue inside the shop..


----------



## odyssey06 (20 May 2020)

Yes I have had same thought myself, even just for things like milk, bread the way you would get items from hatch at petrol station at night.


----------



## losttheplot (20 May 2020)

Local take a way has a table across the door and a perspex screen half way up. Like a hatch, but not a hatch. No one allowed to enter.


----------



## gianni (20 May 2020)

Given the microscopic size of the virus, I'm not sure how effective a hatch is at blocking it. I think the hatch/perspex screen just makes us feel more secure.


----------



## odyssey06 (20 May 2020)

gianni said:


> Given the microscopic size of the virus, I'm not sure how effective a hatch is at blocking it. I think the hatch/perspex screen just makes us feel more secure.



It's more so you don't have to enter an enclosed space, rather than for the interaction with the shop worker.


----------



## Purple (20 May 2020)

Well farts can make it through underwear and denim so I'm not convinced that a mask is doing much against Covid19.


----------



## Leo (21 May 2020)

Purple said:


> Well farts can make it through underwear and denim so I'm not convinced that a mask is doing much against Covid19.



Yeah, when you have some surgical masks allowing [broken link removed] of virions through, I wouldn't put much faith in the DIY ones I'm seeing about, though the COVID-19 virion is larger than that of MS2 at 60-140nm Vs 10-80nm.


----------



## Purple (21 May 2020)

Leo said:


> Yeah, when you have some surgical masks allowing [broken link removed] of virions through, I wouldn't put much faith in the DIY ones I'm seeing about, though the COVID-19 virion is larger than that of MS2 at 60-140nm Vs 10-80nm.


Masks are to make other people feel safe.


----------



## Leo (21 May 2020)

Purple said:


> Masks are to make other people feel safe.



True. Perhaps the should legislate for the carrying of holy medals....


----------



## 24601 (21 May 2020)

Purple said:


> Masks are to make other people feel safe.



Is the point of masks not to prevent spread via large droplets from sneezing/coughing?


----------



## Purple (21 May 2020)

Leo said:


> True. Perhaps the should legislate for the carrying of holy medals....


 Lol


----------



## Purple (21 May 2020)

24601 said:


> Is the point of masks not to prevent spread via large droplets from sneezing/coughing?


Yea, kind of. Your elbow probably does a better job. I wouldn't fancy standing in front of someone who was sneezing or coughing while they were wearing a mask made out of an old shirt or whatever if they didn't cover their mouth with their elbow as well. I'd be equally unimpressed if they were wearing a 70 cent disposable mask.


----------



## 24601 (21 May 2020)

Purple said:


> Yea, kind of. Your elbow probably does a better job. I wouldn't fancy standing in front of someone who was sneezing or coughing while they were wearing a mask made out of an old shirt or whatever if they didn't cover their mouth with their elbow as well. I'd be equally unimpressed if they were wearing a 70 cent disposable mask.



I'd say it does all right. If everyone is wearing some sort of face covering I suppose there's two barriers the virus has to pass through and less can escape from carriers due to them not practicing proper cough etiquette. I presume universal wearing of FFP3 type masks would make a huge difference but isn't a runner from an economic/resource perspective anywhere.


----------



## Purple (21 May 2020)

24601 said:


> I presume universal wearing of FFP3 type masks would make a huge difference but isn't a runner from an economic/resource perspective anywhere.


No, FFP3 masks usually have an exhalation value and they are the worst kind to wear as they do not filter exhaled air but do project it further than normal breathing. They are designed specifically for filtering dust and dirt out of inhaled air while offering minimal resistance to exhaled air.


----------



## allaround (21 May 2020)

quite a few business have installed a 'hatch' at the main entrance, really helpful


----------



## Purple (21 May 2020)

allaround said:


> quite a few business have installed a 'hatch' at the main entrance, really helpful


Yep, my local chipper has a big drawer, like a pot drawer in a kitchen, in their front door. You order via an intercom and they give you your order through the drawer. Contactless payments through the glass. No customers enter the shop.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 May 2020)

My local DIY Hardware store has gotten more efficient with the protocols in place. No hanging over the counter talking about everything and nothing anymore.

It's brilliant... in, get your stuff, pay for it and out.


----------

